# Transmisor de tv de 12 mw



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2009)

¡buenas! traigo un proyecto muy intenresante sobre todo porque he visto imagenes de personas que están interesadas en la transmisión en uhf y por eso he decidido postear este transmisor de tv que puede alcanzar sin amplificador hasta 200 mts. el esquema está descargado de electronica2000.com. os dejo el esquema pero voy a deciros como se monta y ajusta la fi de 4,5 mhz sin que nos volvamos locos. el transmisor usa 4 transistores, un 2sc945, 2sc535 y finalmente para atacar la antenna yn 2sc3358. todos excepto el primero (2sc945) no los he podido encontrar. los he sustituido por un bf198 (en el caso del 2sc535)y el 2sc3358 por un bf480. tras pruebas funciona muy bien pero el sonido tiene algunos problemas que he solucionado como he podido. para hacerlo funcionar:

nota: para hacer de manera satisfactoria el ajuste os recomiendo una tv portatil (de estas chiquititas en b/n) y ponerla al lado del transmisor, preferentemente en nuestra mesa de trabajo.

1 - alimentar el transmisor con 13,5 v de una fuente lineal (no conmutada que puede generar "ruido" en imagen, (ver foto)rayas verticales e interferencias no deseables), en este caso os puede salir rayitas en la imagen (ver fotos) que se pueden minimizar colocando condensadores de 220 nf o más (según probemos resultados) en cada uno de los 4 diodos de la fa lineal.
2 - buscar en el dial uhf (yo lo he diseñado para uhf, en el esquema vienen los valores de cx y lx para vhf) un espacio vacio (en úbeda-jeén es muy dificil así que opté por emitir debajo del ch 21 (471,25) osease, en el 352,87 mhz) os recomiendo que no os pongais al lado de canales que tengan mucha potencia, esto no es como la fm, el ancho de banda es mayor, un "huequecito" no sirve. Creo que en la configuración que he hecho hasta los 500 mhz no sube.

3 - ajustar la fi audio, si tenemos frecuencimetro guay pero como no suele ser lo general os recomiendo que sigais leyendo

con la tv portatil insertamos una cuadricula en b/n (no carta de ajuste, porque está más saturada de color y puede engañarnos en el ajuste de la fi). como por lo general no suele ser habitual que en un taller haya un generador de barras color yo grabé un cd con cuadriculas dibujadas en el painty lo meti en el dvd que estaba conectado al transmisor.

entonces, giras la rueda de sintonia del tv portatil hasta que estemos casi al borde de salirnos de la imagen (girando hacia arriba), pero en una posición en que la imagen sea visible. entonces giramos la ferrita del t1 hasta que se escuche un zumbido y sea visible con calidad la imagen junto con el "silencio" del sonido.

alcance: en el esquema se dice que se use una varilla de 48 cm creo como antena, pero yo he usado un cable coaxial 75 ohm de 1 m de largo, soldando en el centro de un extremo una varilla de medio metro y en el otro extremo la salida rf del transmisor. el borde se conectará a masa. con esta configuración puedo ver mi señal con una tv portatil en una habitacion a 20 mts de la estacion transmisora envuelto en paredes usando como antena receptora una varilla telescopica de 10 cm. con una antena de cuernos la recepcion se mejora notablemente. en el esquema se dice 100 mts en medios urbanos y 200 mts en el campo. espero que os guste y que me pregunteis dudas.
nota: si veis perturbaciones en la imagen conecta una bobina grande (por ejemplo, la de una radio vieja de am) en serie con la entrada + de video. el potenciometro en serie con entrada video que se ve en el esquema permite regular el nivel de señal que entra. es muy importante ajustarlo bien pero va después de que ajustemos la fi audio.

la lista de componentes es esta. tener cuidado con las bobinas, las espiras tienen que estar juntas si no quereis tener exceso de rediaciones espúreas (armónicos).


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 13, 2009)

Excelente aporte al foro.!


----------



## nparede (Mar 8, 2010)

Consulta: Buenos dias, necesito interferir solo el audio del tv de mi vecino que no me deja dormir, solo tiene que atravezar una pared, se que mira un canal de aire (del 7 al 13) con una antena interna ya que es un departamento, que puedo hacer para interferir?, sirve este transmisor de 12mw ?, si tendria que armar otro tipo de equipo por favor diganme que seria, gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 8, 2010)

nparede: lo que debes hacer es hablar con tu vecino. Si no funciona, recurre a las autoridades. No es correcto lo que estas consultando. Saludos.


----------



## ycorrales (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola, como se puede aumentar la potencia a 25? y que alcance mas o cuanta potencia es necesaria para cubrir 2 KM? Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 28, 2010)

nparede dijo:


> Consulta: Buenos dias, necesito interferir solo el audio del tv de mi vecino que no me deja dormir, solo tiene que atravezar una pared, se que mira un canal de aire (del 7 al 13) con una antena interna ya que es un departamento, que puedo hacer para interferir?, sirve este transmisor de 12mw ?, si tendria que armar otro tipo de equipo por favor diganme que seria, gracias.



Eso que dices se puede hacer con un emisor de FM. De hecho, yo lo llegué a hacer con un canal de TV de aire que emitía en el 8 de VHF, el kit de la cuestión está en que el 2º armónico de un transmisor de FM se cuele en la portadora de audio de la emisión que tu vecino esté sintonizando aunque como muy bien dice tecnogirl, lo mejor es que hables con tu vecino porque el método que te estoy dando es ilegal y generarías armónicos a porro.



> Hola, como se puede aumentar la potencia a 25? y que alcance mas o cuanta potencia es necesaria para cubrir 2 KM? Gracias por sus respuestas



A mí me gustaría hacerlo pero el problema es que donde vivo es muy dificil encontrar componentes de RF. Supongo que si conectas un amplificador de antena y lo alimentas adecuadamente y emites con una buena antena de panel (su diagrama de radiación es menos directivo, cosa que en la emisión nos interesa) esto dará mucho alcance.
Hay algunos problemillas, el primero es que la impedancia de salida del emisor es de 50ohm cuando la mayoría de los amplificadores que te estoy recomendando trabajan a 75 (tengo entendido).

Puede conectar a la salida una antena directiva directamente, yo soy de los que piensan que *como una buena antena no hay nada* aunque habría que rediseñar el simetrizador (adaptador de impedancias, adapta los 300 a 75 ohm) de la antena con el fin de que sea radiada la mayor cantidad de señal posible.

Saludos.


----------



## wirelesssayula (Abr 19, 2010)

hola, oye el transformador que lleva como es? de que color es el nucleo que tiene? y de que aparato lo puedo obtener?, gracias por responder


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 23, 2010)

Es un transformador de Frecuencia Intermedia, lo puedes sacar del sintonizador de UHF de una TV Vieja. Lleva dos patas en un palo y tes en el otro. El lado de las dos es el primario y el de las tres es el secundario.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 30, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo dos dudas... la primera tiene que ver con el trafo de FI... no consigo ninguna tele vieja... (anoche vi una en la calle pero al pegar la vuelta ya no estaba...) la segunda tiene que ver con la estabilidad... los osiladores de este tipo no suelen ser muy estables que digamos, según vengo probando en transmisores de fm... por ahí para tv es diferente. De última... de que forma se podría agregar un sintetizador de frecuencia o algún sistema de control por cristal o algo por el estilo?


----------



## Andrxx (May 31, 2010)

Te cuento *DJ_Glenn* el trafo de FI lo puedes también sacar de alguna Family Game, Atari o cualquiera que tenga modulador para la TV, la estabilidad es muy buena, de hecho, llevo sin retocar el audio desde hace meses (el trafo está criando polvo) y lo mismo con la fx de video si bien puede desplazarse muy poco sobre todo a los cambios de temperatura.

Sobre agregarle un sintetizador de frecuencia se podría hacer, el fundamento es el mismo que un tx de FM con PLL al cual en vez de ingresarle el audio le ingresaría el video pero con un pequeño circuito de adaptación para evitar saturación de la señal. 
Dentro de poco voy a hacer otro transmisor de TV  que pillé por internet y a ver si lo hago funcionar y os lo enseño. 

El que tienes que poner es este:






Puedes encontrarlo en torno al DL, osease, a la línea de retardo ultrasónica de la TV, más o menos, por esa zona, hay varios en muchos TV. De todas maneras, si no encuentras una TV vieja, arma el emisor pero solo transmitirás video. Con otros botes de FI no es posible (los de las radios AM) ya que los que necesitas tienen que resonar a a la fx de audio del TV.

Espero haberte aclarado tus dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 1, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta. Daré una vuelta por los talleres de reparación de tv... a la hora del cierre jaja a ver que encuentro.

saludos,


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 3, 2010)

De nada, estamos para compartir conocimientos y ayudarnos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 3, 2010)

Ta dificil conseguir un tv o alguna placa... que tal si uso una videocasetera? se podrá cambiar el canal para que no sea 3 o 4, sino cualquier otro?

También esas esas cajitas que venían para la Family y creo también que venían para la Sega Genesis... habrá que revisarlas...


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 3, 2010)

Mira a ver si puedes sacar algo. Voy a experimentar con un transmisor de TV diferente que pillé en Internet, a ver si me animo este fin de semana, lo hago y os cuento resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!

Actualmente me encuentro realizando el circuito del transmisor de tv de  12 mw, pero al probarlo surgieron ciertos problemas que son los que me  llevan a consultar a personas experimentadas en esta área como ustedes.  Lo que sucede es que al conectar mi transmisor de tv, solo puedo  percibir cierta interferencia en los canales 20 a 28 (En especial en el  28), debo de mencionar que el transmisor lo configure para trabajar en  UHF.

Posteriormente, intento ajustarlo para que emita en un canal, pero mi  televisor no muestra la imagen que transmito, solo muestra un efecto  fanstasma en la pantalla. Sin embargo, si cambio la configuracion de mi  televisor de "_TV" a _"_Cable_", en el canal 15 puedo observar  claramente la imagen que transmito (Unos cuantos problemas en el audio,  pero me imagino que se pueden ajustar). Mi duda entonces es la  siguiente: ¿Solo los televisores que puedan cambiar de "_TV"_ a _"Cable"_  pueden recibir la señal que transmito? Sí es así, ¿Hay alguna forma de  arreglarlo?

Investigué un poco acerca del asunto y me encontré con una tabla de  frecuencias de canales en la siguiente página:  http://www.qsl.net/atn/library/Broadcast_freqs.htm
Si no me equivoco, a lo que entendí en la tabla, la frecuencia a la que  estoy transmitiendo es a 126 mhz por lo cual mi transmision no puede ser  visualizada por mi televisor en "Tv", ya que en ese estado no trabaja  en la frecuencia que transmito y no recibe la señal. ¿Estoy en lo  correcto?

Gracias por su atención y sus respuestas, que tengan un buen día!!!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 9, 2010)

Abre y cierra ligeramente la bobina que está al lado del 2SC945, osease, la de 3 vueltas hasta centrarla en sintonía monitorizando en TV, ajusta con el trimmer, etc

El efectro fantasma supongo que será un armónico de la frecuencia fundamental.

¿Cómo suena el audio? Si puedes linkear a alguna muestra en mp3 podré ayudarte a ver si es problema de un mal ajuste. Si puedes, usa 2SC535 porque el BF 199 hace lo mismo pero con mucha peor calidad. (En su día aconsejé usar este porque no puede probar con el 2SC535).

¡Ah! Felicidades por tu éxito en el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 27, 2010)

Bueno, la otra noche me encontré en la calle una tv algo nueva... tenía el tubo roto y el yugo quemado... quizás sólo tenga eso... pero bueno... ahí la tengo en el galpon y en un par de días voy a ver que se le puede rescatar para este proyecto. A ver que sale...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 6, 2010)

Como les contaba... era un tele Nisato y no tiene ese tachito de FI según ví, todo el laburo lo hace con integrados.... así que reconsideré lo de las cajitas de rf de los videojuegos y conseguí una para ver por arriba.. luego me fui a una casa dedicada y compré un par (por si una muere jajaja).

Aca les dejo las fotos... imagino que es bastante gráfico el asunto y nisiquiera será necesario hacer el circuito en papel... Escucho ideas...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 6, 2010)

Ya tienes varios trafos de FI, aunque, los moduladores de los videojuegos puedes usarlos también como transmisor de TV siempre que consigas averiguar cual es la entrada de audio y de video, aunque su potencia es bien reducida, poca comparada con la que a mí me da el transmisor de 12 mW (según el autor, sacado de electronica2000.com).

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 6, 2010)

Ya estuve haciendo algunas cositas... los cables rojo y amarillo serían los de audio y video respectivamente... ya le modifiqué el circuito tanque y lo más a lo que lo pude llevar fue canal 7, incluso con el cable de la antena desenchufado la señal llega a unos 10 cm... imagino que no será dificil de amplificar.

La verdad es muy dificil de sintonizar... por ahí tengo audio pero no video, por ahí tengo audio y video pero en blanco y negro... cuando logro color ya no tengo audio... pfff imagino que un sintetizador de frecuencia sería la solución... lástima que no tengo frecuencimetro ni analizador de espectro... solo con la tele está dificil de ajustar.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 7, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Ya estuve haciendo algunas cositas... los cables rojo y amarillo serían los de audio y video respectivamente... ya le modifiqué el circuito tanque y lo más a lo que lo pude llevar fue canal 7, incluso con el cable de la antena desenchufado la señal llega a unos 10 cm... imagino que no será dificil de amplificar.
> 
> La verdad es muy dificil de sintonizar... por ahí tengo audio pero no video, por ahí tengo audio y video pero en blanco y negro... cuando logro color ya no tengo audio... pfff imagino que un sintetizador de frecuencia sería la solución... lástima que no tengo frecuencimetro ni analizador de espectro... solo con la tele está dificil de ajustar.



Con un booster o amplificador de antena la señal puede ser mayor, de eso ya se habló si no me equivoco en otro tema del foro aunque la duda la tengo en si la señal que sale será lo suficientemente fuerte como para excitar el booster. 

Ahora, Yo te recomiento que montes el transmisor que he posteado y que uses el transformador de FI del aparato de los videojuegos para el transmisor, no te arrepentirás, si se calibra bien (sin necesidad de frecuencimetro ni analizador de espectros) puedes cubrir dos manzanas más o menos, comprobado por mí. de todas maneras voy a grabar un video con la emisión para que la veais.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 7, 2010)

ok, te voy a hacer caso... por eso compré dos jaja de paso aprovecho para levantar el circuito. Los transistores que usa son S9018 (?).


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 7, 2010)

¿A que te refieres? ¿Al modulador de las videoconsolas?
El S9018 no me suena de nada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 7, 2010)

al modulador de la sega genesis... (el de las fotitos que puse hace un par de post)...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 8, 2010)

Que opinión merece este transmisor?







Tiene pinta de ser más sencillo desde el punto de vista constructivo...

tengo una duda con el tachito de fi... todos tienen ese condensador dentro o es algunos lo traen afuera o no necesariamente deben tenerlo?


----------



## lsedr (Jul 8, 2010)

Quiero hacer un transmisor de video pero que sea de mas potencia


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 8, 2010)

el tema de la potencia es lo de menos... te diría que te preocupes por lograr transmitir primero y luego seguro que entre todos podemos ver el asunto de la potencia.

A riego de desvirtuar el tema adjunto algunas cositas...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 9, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Que opinión merece este transmisor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdonad por no contestaros pues he estado liado.

Yo ese transmisor no lo he probado aunque por otros lados dicen que no funciona aunque tiene buena pinta y debría de funcionar. El tachito junto con el condensador conforman un circuito resonante LC que hace que se module la portadora de audio y se mezcle con el video acoplado por el emisor del BF494. No es necesario que el trafo de FI lleve el condensador dentro, si no lo lleva, se le pone un externo, pero *el condensador si es necesario* porque si no estuviera no osciaría el modulador de audio, que si nos fijamos, es como un mini-emisor de FM, si no me equivoco configurado en emisor común.

El el tx de electrónica 2.000, fijate en el condensador C8, está en paralelo con el trafo de FI, todos los tx de TV lo llevan, dentro del trafo o externamente.

Ahora, si haces el tx de electrónica 2.000 para Q4 un 2SC945, para Q3 un BF199, Q2 un 2SC535 y para Q1 BF480, iras por un camino comprobado por mí.



> Quiero hacer un transmisor de video pero que sea de mas potencia


El emitir en TV señal de video ya de por sí es una hazaña, le doy la razón a Dj Glenn, en este foro estamos siendo pioneros en la transmisión de TV, algo con lo que pocos se han atrevido y los intentos que han existido han caido en picado.

Esos amplificadores que has puesto los conocía, de hecho, creo que s elos recomendé a otro forero que los necesitaba pero muchos valores vienen poco claros, con interrogantes.

LLevo meses pensando. ¿Si por ejemplo cojo un tx de FM, por ejemplo, el de 4 W de Kiriakos Kontakos y le inyectamos entre el emisor del primer transistor y masa una señal de video adaptada, con su condensador de descoplo y control de ganancia, debería de verse. Hice pruebas y funcionó, a 50 mts con solo poner el dedo en la toma de antena de una tv portatil se sintonizaba y se veía la imagen. El problema es que estoy intentando desarrollar una sección de audio, si consigo hacerlo funcionar lo pongo. ¿Debería de verse con la misma cobertura que en la emisión de FM? En mi caso emitió en el canal 6 de VHF III.

Saludos.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola a todos de nuevo!!!

Les cuento que he seguido con el proyecto del transmisor de TV. Esta noche me dediqué a tomar algunas fotos y unos cuantos videos sobre el proyecto. Como podrán observar en las imágenes el resultado de la transmisión de video es muy bueno (Excelente diría yo). Logré transmitir en varios canales de la banda de UHF, solo moví las bobinas y el capacitor variable.
 Por otro lado en el audio no me ha ido muy bien, tengo problemas para conseguir un audio limpio pero sé que con su apoyo me podrán ayudar a solucionar el problema.

Las imágenes y los videos que tomé los subí en la siguiente dirección:

http://makpedia.webcindario.com/trans/transmisor.html

Espero que les gusten las imágenes y los videos, lo siento por la mala calidad de la cámara pero de algo pueden servir.

Volviendo a lo del audio del transmisor, les comento que cuando transmito el audio se escucha distorsionado, a veces muy bajo o simplemente se escuchan sonidos molestos. En un video que subí se puede identificar el problema. Si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería como siempre amigos. Además estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Andrxx y Dj Glenn, transmitir video y audio es una gran hazaña. Recuerdo que mis primeros intentos de hacer un transmisor de televisión fueron un fracaso y terminé construyendo un transmisor pero a base de boosters, pero eso sí no puedo comparar la satisfacción y el trabajo que me ha causado el proyecto que estoy terminando. Es mejor hacerlo uno mismo, además el aprendizaje siempre es lo mejor que se puede obtener de estos proyectos.

Sin nada más que decir me despido de ustedes, nos vemos compañeros.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 9, 2010)

Si tenes buena imagen, el tema del audio está en el trafo de fi... imagino que es un logro que te funcione el circuito montado en protoboard y más tratandose de uhf... pero pegale algunas vueltitas al trafo que seguro por ahí está el asunto. Las fotos se ven muy bien.

De casualidad recordé este: http://www.qsl.net/zl1wtt/old_mod.htm

Muestra otra forma de modular y también explica el asunto del estéreo...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola LuisElectronico, para el audio ¿que transistor usaste? BF199 o 2SC535, si usaste el primero, ese es el causante del problema, el autor diseñó el circuito para con las curvas características del 2SC535, no del BF199, en el momento en que la señal es un pelín más fuerte "se sale de la recta" y produce un crujido.

Una cosa ¿Has probado a regular el nivel de señal de entrada de video? En imágenes con muchos blancos y claros puede la portadora de luminancia expandir su ancho de banda e interferir la portadora de audio. La solución es ajustar, digo como:

1 - Deja fijo el video, DVD, etc en una imagen con claros en la que haya ruido.
2 - Con la resistencia variable R1 reduce un poco la señal de entrada de video. Puede que sea excesiva y genere el ruido como he explicado antes.
3 - Pon la resistencia variable de audio a tope de entrada, osease, al máximo. Yo lo tenía en una posición media y tuve problemas con el audio.
4 - Intenta regular (si puedes) el nivel de volumen de salida.

En conclusión, si usas para Q2 un BF199, quitalo y pon un 2SC535 y verás como mejora en general la calidad del audio.

He visto el circuito que ha posteado DJ_Glenn aunque muchos componentes son imposibles de conseguir, seguro. Por lo menos en mi lugar de residencia aunque tiene muy buena pinta, estéreo y sintetizado.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 10, 2010)

He encontrado este esquema de amplificador de RF para TV:

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro12/395.zip

Tiene buena pinta, si alguien lo ha armado, que cuente sus experiencias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 10, 2010)

1 amper para 200mw de potencia jojojo mejor ni pensar salir al aire con 100 watts...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 11, 2010)

No creas, ese dato me llamó la atención


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 11, 2010)

en serio... otra que los reflectores de los aviones... son de 75000000 watts.

Mientras el tema avanza vamos metiendo bocaditos... hasta ahora vimos el tema del transformador de sonido para modular la dbl de audio y video y ya tenemos buenas propuestas para amplificar... sería interesante tocar el tema de las antens...

en otro foro hay info bastante interesante y recomiendan también usar las antenas dispuestas verticalmente ya que la polarización vertical tiene mayor ganancia que las formaciones dispuestas en horizontal... además, si vamos al televidente común que no tiene una yagi en el techo es bien cierto que hace cualquier invento para ver tele de aire en la mayoría de los casos es un cable dispuesto verticalmente, así que ahí tenemos medio 'normalizado de prepo' el uso de la polarización vertical.... más allá de esto, me queda una duda con la frecuencia correspondiente a cada canal y la verdadera longitud de la antena.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 11, 2010)

Yo voy a hablar desde mi punto de vista en España. En españa los canales VHF no se usan desde hace años. Osease, desde el canal 2 hasta el 12 están completamente vacíos. Todo el mundo tiene una yagi en el tejado más boosters potentísimos por lo que en UHF yo mismo he llegado a captar canales que emiten en UHF a más de 150 Km y no es exageración.

La conclusión que quiero sacar es que con poner poca potencia, un cable de bajas pérdidas y una agrupación de yaguis orientadas a las antenas de los televidentes se puede conseguir una cierta "audiencia".

Las últimas emisoras de TV que emitían en VHF transmitían con una agrupación de yaguis, cada una orientada hacia un punto cardinal. Ahora, yo digo esto desde mi punto de vista y desde la perspectiva de España en la que llevan sin exitir canales analógicos desde hace meses, ya que todo es digital.

Este es un manual de TV comunitaria en Italia, en el explican como emitir con moduladores pero lo interesante es que explica los tipos de antenas (yagui, panel) más adecuados para cada caso y hasta los cálculos de atenuaciones y pérdidas de cable.

http://www.sindominio.net/afe/dos_mediactivismo/Telestreet.pdf

Hablando de antenas, emitir con un "molinete" (dos dipolos cruzados), no se si podría ser lo más adecuado, si se sabe que zona va a ser la que reciba la emisión vería más adecuado lanzar la señal de TV con una antena yagui orientada hacia la zona de recepción.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 12, 2010)

En esta ciudad hay cuatro canales de aire: canal 7, 9, 11 y 13. Los primeros dos tienen sus décadas en el aire y los otros dos son nuevos. No conozco las instalaciones de la planta de canal 9 pero canal 7 tiene una torre de 150 metros y un monton de antenas dispuestas al rededor de esta torre y llega como tiro a todos lados. Canal 13 tiene una bahía de 8 antenas que parecen una V acostada y anda bastante bien con unos 50 metros de altura... pero canal 11 todavía está haciendo sus pruebas... en principio tenían una ringo... luego la cambiaron por dos molinetes (turnstyle), luego pusieron cuatro direccionales... volvieron a los molinetes y ahora tienen una antena tipo "halo"... este canal tiene una torre de unos 30 metros. El problema con este canal es que está para el otro lado... así que no se puede recibir con la misma antena que se reciben los otros tres canales (al menos sin rotarla).


----------



## choson (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola a todos!!

Primero que todo muchas gracias por compartir este circuito y todo du funcinamiento en el foro!!

tengo una duda!! ya encontre el transformador en un adaptador de audio y video, tal como dijeron pero ahora no se como conectarlo en el circuito!!! 

La duda es porque en el transformador me salen 3 patas de un lado y 2 de otro y el circuito solo tengo que conectar 4, 2 de un lado y 2 de otro... quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar!! 

abajo dejo una imagen para q entiendan cual es mi duda!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 14, 2010)

Andrxx dijo:


> Es un transformador de Frecuencia Intermedia, lo puedes sacar del sintonizador de UHF de una TV Vieja. Lleva dos patas en un palo y tes en el otro. El lado de las dos es el primario y el de las tres es el secundario.


 
Aca también está el pcb sacado de electronica2000.com: http://www.electronica2000.com/tabletas/tabtransm1/tabtransmisortv1.htm











Como se ve, incluso puede hacerse a mano (practicando primero los orificios y luego uniendo con un marcador indeleble). Se ve que hay piestas con muchos quiebres, pero no es necesario respetarlos ya que se nota que esa forma se la dieron solo para poder ver más comodamente el componente y la pista a la vez... por ejemplo, en el conector de la antena.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 15, 2010)

Buenas, llevo varios dias investigando y he decidido "diseñar" un transmisor de TV modificando uno de FM, concretamente, he modificado este transmisor de FM:






Le he hecho las siguientes modificaciones. Q1 he puesto un BC548, La bobina está construida con 8 vueltas de alambre sobre un lápiz. Z1 lo he eliminado e inyecto directamente la señal de video, toda la parte del amplificador operacional la he eliminado y he usado solo el oscilador. He suprimido (temporalmente) el condensador variable y he puesto uno fijo de 47 pF u el consensador de 10 pF que está en paralelo con el colector y emisor del Q1 lo he puesto de 5pF

Enciendo el circuito montado en protoboard con 12 V y la señal se video se ve en VHF I (Canal 3) con buena calidad de imagen aunque el color es un poco pobre. De antena hay que poner 5 Cm de cable unidos al colector de Q1, no más, porque el circuito se "carga" y la imagen se distorsiona. Tras hacer pruebas con una TV portatil b/n y de baja sensibilidad cubre más distancia que el tx de electronica 2000. Ahora me queda acoplar el audio entre la resistencia de 560 ohm y el condensador de 1 nF mediante el secundario de un trafo de FI de 5,5 Mhz para modular la portante de audio. Pronto fotos.

La idea de modificar un tx de fm para transmitir vídeo la saqué tras leer esto:

http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/tvtr.htm

En este caso, yo inyecto la señal de video por el emisor, luego pongo el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2010)

Entonces lo que queres hacer te quedaría así?
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/328206/ _ 
Yo leí por ahí (ni recuerdo si fue en este foro o en algún otro o donde) que se usaba un transmisor de fm y se modulaba el video en la etapa final (por ser am, sin información no hay portadora) y el audio normal, solo que no se si empleaba algún transformador para hacer la lateral de audio.

Llendo por un camino similar... tengo un tyros (con el que vengo dando vueltas desde hace un par de años)... resulta que lo puse en un tx en 93.3 y cuando lo instalan me envian un mensaje diciendo "estamos en el aire... 93.0..." así que algo no andaba bien... para no retrasar mucho el asunto cambié el modulador y me traje el de la falla... el pll parece andar bien... una setea la frecuencia con las llaves y se 'acerca' el vco hasta obtener los 4vcc que corresponderían al enganche... al rato comienza a moverse poco a poco hasta desviarse... asumo que la falla está en torno al transistor de salida porque se calienta de lo lindo... pero como es smd no me quiero romper la cabeza... pensaba en recuperar sólo el pll y descartar el vco. Me servirá para este uso?

todavía no me queda en claro la frecuencia asignada a cada canal... por ahí encontré esto:

2 = 54 - 60 MHz
3 = 60 - 66 MHz
4 = 66 - 72 MHz
5 = 76 - 82 MHz
6 = 82 - 88 MHz
7 = 174 - 180 MHz
8 = 180- 186 MHz
9 = 186 - 192 MHz
10 = 192 - 198 MHz
11 = 198 - 204 MHz
12 = 204 - 210 MHz
13 = 210 - 216 MHz

Lo que no entiendo es si la "frecuencia" que corresponde a cada canal es la central (promedio) de video y audio o se toma la de video y es el audio el que va 5,5mhz arriba.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 15, 2010)

En Wikipedia aparecen listas 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frecuencias_de_los_canales_de_televisi%C3%B3n

Las que has puesto corresponden a América. En España p.ej, el canal 8 corresponde a una frecuencia de 196,25 Mhz (frecuencia central, luminancia), y 201.75 para Audio (esta última es superior a la principal 5,5 Mhz).

En mi antiguo libro de Imagen venía una tabla de todas las frecuencias desde el canal 2 hasta el 69 de UHF según la norma CCIR.

Lo que yo quiero hacer es como eso. El PLL te puede servir pero hay que modificarlo para, que en vez de que la onda principal esté en 93.3 baje a la frecuencia que quieras, para el canal 2 habría que bajarlo a la fx 55,25 Mhz para el audio solo. Tiene que haber en el Tyros algún transistor que sea el que amplifique la señal del PLL (supongo), pues en el emisor hay que inyectar la señal de video, si es necesario, adaptarla y reducirla con resistencias (esto es experimental) para que no sea excesiva.

Ahora, en la entrada de audio habría que inyectar la portadora de audio modulada en frecuencia pero el circuito de entrada habría que modificarlo para que acepte la señal.

Yo estoy experimentando en mis ratos libres a ver que saco, por ahora voy bien encaminado.

Saludos.

Esto es lo que estoy haciendo, todo lo que hay despues el trafo T2 funciona y bien, el condensador C1 de 1 uF es opcional, se coloca si se observa que la señal de video es "demasiado fuerte".

Lo que hay antes de T2 es un esbozo de lo que va a ser "la parte de audio", C7 (de 100pF aunque ponga 1uF) hace que Q2 oscile, C6 sería de 22 pF y sería el condensador que haría resonancia L-C junto con la inductancia del primario de T2 lo que induciría en el secunadio una señal de FM superior la la portante de video 5,5 Mhz, cuando tenga un rato libre haré pruebas a ver que tal funciona, repito, esto es experimental, no es nada serio.

PD: La resistencia R3 es de 560 ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2010)

se ve bien tu circuito. Pensabe en usar sólo el sintetizador del tyros (prescaler, pll y amplificador de tensión de error) pensaba, por ejemplo en tu circuito, reemplazar C2 por un par de varicaps y ahí meter la tensión de control de pll... si bien este sintetizador es para 88-108 tiene pinta de no tener demasiado problema para trabajar en frecuencias superiores... sino... usar otro oscilador y un mezclador para obtener la frecuencia estable... pero lo que hay fácil de conseguir en el mercado son integrados 74HC... que van hasta 75mhz como mucho. así que nos quedamos con canal 3 y 4... pero si tenemos acceso a 74als, 74s o 74f ya podemos ir uno o dos canales más arriba.

Vas bien, seguí así que estamos atentos.

por aca encontré algo... la verdad que ni idea de donde lo saqué...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 16, 2010)

¡Ohhh! Ese esquema tiene buena pinta, gracias por tu aporte. Puede que luego me proponga montarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 19, 2010)

Traigo noticias después de un fin de semana intenso. He acoplado a la base del transistor BC547 mediante un condensador de 2 nF que sirve para bloquear la CC un circuito modulador de audio.

El resultado es desastroso, no tiene buena calidad de audio a pesar de que mejora cuando giras el trafo de FI. Provoca interferencias en la portadora de video. A pesar de esto, voy a seguir investigando a ver que saco en claro aunque me estoy proponiendo contruir el circuito que me pasó DJ_Glenn ya que tiene muy buena pinta.

No se que puede que esté haciendo mal. Puede que el nivel de portadora de RF sea excesivo y provoque tales interferencias, seguiré investigando.

Pongo un enlace a otro transmisor de TV:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

Si os fijais, este es el ramsey TV1 creo, en este video se ve como funciona.






Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2010)

Andrxx el circuito que decis yo lo estoy haciendo, pero tengo un problema con la L de 0.15 uH no las he visto de ese valor tan bajo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2010)

es solo un filtro para la antena... su valor dependerá del canal en que quieras transmitir


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 20, 2010)

Como muy bien dice DJ_Glenn es un filtro de antena, si te fijas en el esquema verás dos condensadores de 68 pF que son, si no me equivoco, C12 y C13. Ambos conforman un filtro pi, en otras palabras, es un filtro "básico" de armónicas y espúreas.

lsedr, cuando acabes el circuito explicanos que tal te ha salido, por ahí circulaba otro post en el que se decía que no funcionaba aunque ese circuito está más que probado.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 20, 2010)

Estoy haciendo el circuito de pablin y me falta el Transformador de audio.
cuando lo termine escribo

tambien estoy haciendo el transmisor que usa el LM1889N pero me falta el diodo BB119 o el BA109, bueno ninguno de los dos los encuentro y tendre que sustituirlo por otro para terminar este transmisor de video. http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv2.htm

Miren esta pagina tambien http://circuitos-rosa.blogspot.com/2008/12/circuitos-eletrnicos-de-transmissores_11.html

y esta www.newcircuits.com/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 20, 2010)

el lm1889 lo había considerado... pero está algo salado por aca... $60 (unos 15 dólares)... y ciertamente podemos hacer lo mismo con menos plata... está interesante, pero caro...


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2010)

aqui en rep dominicana me costo menos de dos dolares el LM1889N.

Pero tendre que sustituir el BA109 que es un varicap, por un 1n4001, se podra??????????????????????


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 22, 2010)

No sé, es que el BA109 es un diodo varicap muy "especial", no creo que sea sustituible por otros muchos.
Cuando leia la página de contruir el recetor de imágenes satelitales con TDA 7000, en neo-teo decian (si no recuerdo mal) que juntando dos 1N4007 se podía conseguir el mismo efecto que con el varicap usado, pero no sé si esto será aplicable al BA109.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2010)

bueno, si un amigo que tengo por aca no me consigue ese diodo varicap estare fregado con este circuito ya que solo me falta ese diodo.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola amigos, disculpen la ausencia pero estuve haciendo el circuito impreso del transmisor para dejar la proto a un lado y no tener problemas en el circuito. 

Te comento Isedr, que busqué información sobre el BA109 y encontré que puede ser sustituido por el *NTE614.

*Espero que te sirva de algo y te deseo suerte con tu circuito, me gustaria ver los resultados y puede ser que me anime a construirlo.

Nos vemos!!


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 23, 2010)

¿Has solucionado al final el problema del sonido?

Saludos.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola Andrxx, todavia no pruebo el circuito, estoy soldando los ultimos componentes. Espero que el hacerlo en pcb mejore el rendimiento del transmisor, estoy utilizando el transistor 2SC535 como mencionaste.

Esta noche pruebo el circuito y te cuento como me fue.

Nos vemos!!!


----------



## lsedr (Jul 23, 2010)

bueno luis, pues aqui en mi pais todo lo que venden es reemplazo, y el nte614 no lo tienen


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!!

Probé el circuito y los resultados fueron prometedores. Aumentó la calidad de audio y el circuito es más estable. Estoy diseñando un chasis metálico para el circuito, el cual aterrizare a tierra, además lo voy a poner en su correspondiente gabinete. El dato curioso es que cuando lo tenía en la tarjeta proto, le había puesto componentes equivocados (Por ejemplo: las resistencias de 1.5 k las sustituí por resistencias de 1k, los condensadores fijos de 3 pf los sustituí por condensadores de 27 pf) en esa configuración el circuito transmitía en el canal 25. Ahora que lo monté en su PCB correspondiente, coloqué los componentes correctos, lo cual provocó que el circuito transmita en el canal 9 (Para mí es raro ya que el circuito lo diseñe para UHF). El audio y el video son buenos, pero el problema es que en mi ciudad una televisora transmite en el canal 10 y creo que eso limita la potencia de mi transmisor. Intenté transmitir en otros canales pero no he logrado un resultado bueno (Supongo que el problema radica en las bobinas).
Voy a seguir trabajando para arreglar ese pequeño inconveniente, y cuando lo tenga listo le tomo unas cuantas fotos. Creo que sería bueno agregar un amplificador para cubrir más distancia, y también una buena antena.

Gracias por su apoyo, nos vemos!!


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2010)

Yo en su día diseñé el circuito para UHF y en esta banda emitía con mucha menos potencia. Ajustando las bobinas y girando el trimmer lo bajé por debajo del canal 5 (161 Mhz) y la potencia y calidad de señal es mucho mayor. Intenta en la medida de lo posible alejarte de "televisoras" que emitan con gran potencia ya que eso te meterá interferencias.

¿Has medido el alcance? En mi caso, con un medidor de campo y una antena patrón casera llegaba a varias calles a la altura de un tercer piso.

Es que, transmitir en TV es una hazaña grande y más con los medios precarios que tenemos, creo que este ha sido el único intento exitoso de transmisión de TV que ha existido en forosdeelectronica, voy a grabar un video con mi transmisión para que la veais y oigais.

Saludos y enhorabuena por los resultados.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 26, 2010)

canal 5 es 161mhz? sigo con la duda de las frecuencias correspondientes a cada canal.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2010)

Noo, por debajo del canal 5, que según el libro que tengo delante el canal 5 es 175.25, yo estoy emitiendo por debajo aposta.

Saludos, voy a escanear la hoja de las frecuencias en el sistema CCIR para que no queden más dudas.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 26, 2010)

sigo sin resolver el problema de sustitucion del BB119


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2010)

cualquier varicap debería funcionar bien


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 29, 2010)

Isedr prueba el circuito con otro varicap como dice DJ_Glenn, de seguro funciona el transmisor.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 3, 2010)

En la web de SM0VPO (http://www.sm0vpo.com/use/synth-00.htm casi al pie de página) dice que un zener de 20v operado entre 1 y 13,8v da de 10 a 2pf...


----------



## asterión (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo la duda sobre la manera en que se transmite el video y un transmisor de FM común, por ahi lei que habian hecho sus experimentos, cual es la caracteristica que tendria que tener la modulacion o la señal para que un tx de fm se transforme en un tx de tv?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 3, 2010)

el audio deberá estar en la banda lateral superior, así que será necesario el uso de un tacho de fi o una bobina sólo para este fin. El video va en am, así que se debería aplicar en paralelo al oscilador... resumiendo: sonido en serie al oscilador y el video en am... o sea algo así:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/328206/ _ 
luego al amplificador.

lo que no se me ocurre es como modular audio y video de esta forma en los osciladores que llevan el circuito tanque en la base del transistor.

hace un par de años conseguí esta placa. En el gabinete decía UHF-CH14... supuestamente se trata de un tx de audio y video (tv para los amigos)... he logrado transmitir audio pero no video... de cualquier manera se ve algo rebuscado, aunque pensaba en estudiarlo bien para aprovechar los tres transistores de salida.


----------



## asterión (Ago 3, 2010)

Yo me conformaría como primer meta transmitir video, bastaría con tomar solo el lado derecho del transmisor que mencionas en el link?
Teoricamente si hago un tx estable en AM le podria inyectar el video y seria suficiente? Claro, transmitiendo en la frecuencia debida. El ancho de banda sera un factor crítico?


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 4, 2010)

Sí, haz en protoboard (así lo hice) el circuito que postee en la página anterior en el que modificaba el tx FM1 de electrónica 2.000.com para emitir en TV, lo hizo y bien, pero a la hora de agregar audio, no conseguí resultados óptimos. Pero si solo quieres transmitir video, ese circuito te vendrá bien, obtendrás resultados buenos pero queda decir que es un circuito experimental, no es nada "definitivo":

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Ago 4, 2010)

Ok, ya no sale la imagen del circuito que dices pero creo que te refieres a este:
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm.htm
Lo raro es lo que dice antes DJ_Glenn, porque el dice que el video va en AM y este Tx es en FM, que me podrias decir al respecto?
Por otro lado estaba pensando que si en FM se puede meter el video entonces me conviene transmitirlo con este tx que a mi me funciona bastante estable:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/oscilador-88-108-mhz-bf961-muy-estable-14987/
Como lo ves?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2010)

estaba mirando detenidamente el transmisor de ramsey y no me queda muy en claro lo que hacen los transistores Q5 y Q6 y la forma en que reciben los +9v.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 5, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Ok, ya no sale la imagen del circuito que dices pero creo que te refieres a este:
> http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm.htm
> Lo raro es lo que dice antes DJ_Glenn, porque el dice que el video va en AM y este Tx es en FM, que me podrias decir al respecto?
> Por otro lado estaba pensando que si en FM se puede meter el video entonces me conviene transmitirlo con este tx que a mi me funciona bastante estable:
> ...



Yo es que estuve haciendo varios experimentos tras ver información sobre transmisores de FM convertidos en trasmisores de TV. La información de video se acopla por el emisor del 2N2222/BC548 mediante un condensador de desacoplo de 1.000 uF, si no me equivoco, mesto provocaría una "modulación en amplitud", a mí me funcionó bien, tiraba demasiados armónicos, pero funcionó aunque a la hora de inyectar la portadora de audio de 5,5 Mhz me costó trabajo, me fue imposible realizar una transmisión con una calidad de sonido aceptable.

Semanas antes, realicé otro experimento. Se trataba de inyectar el video a la entrada de audio del TX de 4 W de Kiriakos Kontakos, obtuve una buena transmisión, pero solo en vídeo.

Sobre el enlace, en teoría debería de funcionar. Te recomiendo, si quieres solo video, inyecta la señal a la entrada de audio.

Sobre lo que dice DJ_Glenn, a mí tampoco me queda muy claro, pero deduzco que ingresa la señal de RF de audio separada 5,5 Mhz de la portadora principal de luminancia hacia el colector de Q5. Igual que el el tx de TV de 2 Watt que puso DJ_Glenn en páginas anteriores.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2010)

esa es la similitud que estaba mirando... así que podemos hacer un vfo o vco o vxo o como salga, incluso sintetizado, amplificar y modular audio y video en el paso final? imagino que la ventaja es tener el oscilador a parte y no compartido con el video como en los demás circuitos que estamos tratando. De esta forma para tener un circuito estable se podría hacer el oscilador a cualquier frecuencia coincidente con un armónico y luego emplear etapas sintonizadas para 'multiplicar' esa frecuencia y llegar a la deseada.


----------



## asterión (Ago 5, 2010)

Entendi todo menos la última parte. Me interesa hacer un transmisor estable, circuitos hay varios para usarlos que transmiten FM y que son suficientemente estables, pero quisiera entender lo que dices al final y ademas entender la manera en que se transmite la informacion para que la demodule un receptor de TV osea, es AM en conclusion pero se puede realizar con un tx en FM con un pequeño cambio para que la onda cambie en amplitud? ya me enrede...


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 5, 2010)

Vamos a ver, si cogemos el esquema del TV1 de electrónica2.000.com vemos que el Q4 (C945) genera una señal de RF que es amplificada por el Q3 y a su vez viaja hacia la base del Q1 que es el 2SC535 (en mi caso, BF480), al emisor de este le entra la señal de video adaptada. La portadora de audio ingresa a la base de Q3 mezclándose con la señal de RF generada y amplificada por Q3 Y Q4. Ahora, si generamos una señal de RF y en el paso final inyectamos la señal de vídeo por el emisor, haríamos un emisor estable. En el "experimento" que hice, transmití bien video pero no audio.



> Entendi todo menos la última parte. Me interesa hacer un transmisor estable, circuitos hay varios para usarlos que transmiten FM y que son suficientemente estables, pero quisiera entender lo que dices al final y ademas entender la manera en que se transmite la informacion para que la demodule un receptor de TV osea, es AM en conclusion pero se puede realizar con un tx en FM con un pequeño cambio para que la onda cambie en amplitud? ya me enrede...



En teoría debería de ser así, el 99 % de Txs de TV que he visto funcionan de esa manera, acoplan la señal de video al emisor del paso final actuando este como un amplificador de RF y como un "modulador de video". El 1% restante acoplaba el video por colector (es el circuito que puso DJ_Glenn en páginas anteriores que usaba como transistor final un 2N3866).

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2010)

desglosando así, entonces en el circuito de electrónica2000 q4 es el oscilador, q3 es un driver para la siguiente etapa y que además modula el audio y q1 amplifica la salida y modula el video... más o menos así? la verdad me marea mucho...

ese tx con el 2n3866 parece bastante más fácil que los demás y más potente.

Tengo un par de dudas todavía... asumiendo que AM modifica la potencia, siempre hay que tener una señal de video conectada para el ajuste del canal? esa es la primera... la siguiente es en caso de aumentar potencia se pueden agregar etapas sintonizadas a la salida como con los transmisores de fm o la modulación debe tener cierto nivel y ser aplicada a la salida? Este transmisor tiene cierta similitud con un transmisor de AM... y si de esta forma el audio sigue siendo en fm, creo entonces que se podría aplicar este concepto a los transmisores de fm y así tener una alternativa a los sintetizadores de frecuencia... aunque es más aparatoso...

voy a seguir insistiendo con la frecuencia de cada canal... canal 7 (174 a 180 Mhz) según esta gente pone en una carpeta para presentar al COMFER... igual yo los recibo en canal 8 jaja es que mandé a reparar el tv y volvió haciendo cosas raras...


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 5, 2010)

> desglosando así, entonces en el circuito de electrónica2000 q4 es el oscilador, q3 es un driver para la siguiente etapa y que además modula el audio y q1 amplifica la salida y modula el video... más o menos así? la verdad me marea mucho...



Efectivamente, fíjate que Q4 es el primer oscilador de portadora principal, que es donde está el condensador variable para ajustar la frecuencia.



> Tengo un par de dudas todavía... asumiendo que AM modifica la potencia, siempre hay que tener una señal de video conectada para el ajuste del canal? esa es la primera... la siguiente es en caso de aumentar potencia se pueden agregar etapas sintonizadas a la salida como con los transmisores de fm o la modulación debe tener cierto nivel y ser aplicada a la salida? Este transmisor tiene cierta similitud con un transmisor de AM... y si de esta forma el audio sigue siendo en fm, creo entonces que se podría aplicar este concepto a los transmisores de fm y así tener una alternativa a los sintetizadores de frecuencia... aunque es más aparatoso...



Sí, siempre, por experiencia propia hay que tener una señal de vídeo. Aunque el transmisor puede emitir portadora, pero un receptor de TV no la reconocerá, para muchos TV es como si no hubiera nada. Haciendo pruebas con el tx de electrónica2000, cuando apagaba el reproductor de DVD la imagen se "apagaba" (por ejemplo, mi TV, cuando no hay señal no muestra la pantalla con nieve, la elimina y se pone toda azul). A lo que quiero llegar es que para tener la emisión correcta hay que tener una fuente de video de un generador, DVD, VHS o lo que sea

Una señal de video está muy ligada a la sincronización. Si se quiere dejar una "pantalla negra" es necesario insertar una señal de video. Si no, solo será una emisión sin "información" en el sentido literal de la palabra. Para que se vea una simple pantalla negra el valor de las líneas de video debe de ser de 0 V, tiene que haber impulsos de sincronismo horizontal, vertical, burst. En resumen, hay que usar una señal de video a la hora de los ajustes. 

Además, el usar una señal de video nos puede ayudar a verificar si la señal que tenemos sintonizada es la onda fundamental o un armónico (se ve en la calidad y sincronización de la imagen).

Las etapas de salida, por lo poco que he visto, son sintonizadas, como en los amplificadores finales de emisores FM.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 6, 2010)

Estoy diseñando un PCB para este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/331720/... aunque a mano porque las cosas me suelen salir mejor con con soft jeje a menos que trabaje con circuitos integrados.

La etapa de audio es un amplificador o un oscilador? pregunto porque se me ocurre que el trafo de FI (ya encontré un buen lugar de donde sacarlo a un precio razonable contando que a la pasada rescato resistencias, condensadores y transistores) podría ser reemplazado por una bobina simple hecha a mano, con nucleo de aire o ferrite, en paralelo con un trimer y luego sacar esa señal por medio de un condensador (para quitar la cc) y recién ahí aplicar el audio al emisor del bc550.

Viendo bien esto... es al reves que los otros que venimos viendo... o sea, el video ingresa por la base del transistor y el audio por el emisor, aunque puede que solo haga las veces de mezclador o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 6, 2010)

La etapa de audio es osciladora, fijate que el primario del Trafo junto con el condensador asociado están conformando un circuito resonante L-C cuya frecuencia de resonancia será 5,5 Mhz.

Si haces el transmisor, cuentanos si te funcionó.

Me quedan dudas: Las bobinas ¿De cuanto son? No pone ningún valor, solo 5w que supongo que serán ¿Cinco vueltas? Todo lo demás debería funcionar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 6, 2010)

sip... esas W indica la cantidad de Weltas 

la parte de rf no sería problema revisando por aca encontré un par de 2n2218 y un 2n3866, aunque me parece que está out, también un par de bd139... los bf199 y los bc550 tranquilamente pueden ser reemplazados por bc547/8/9... voy a probar hacer dos placas, una con la parte de rf y la otra con la de av... de última me queda para un tx de am jeje. Si bien tengo un par de esos trafos de fi para el sonido, me interesa más la idea de poder omitirlos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 10, 2010)

dios salve a la mulita...


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 11, 2010)

Ese circuito tiene muy buena pinta aunque algunos componentes (como el diodo varicap) costará encontrarlos bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola amigos del Foro,escribo para consultar si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con el modulador TDA6060XS,es un chip completo con PLL incluido,para utlizarlo como modulador de TV y CATV, en formato NTSC y PAL,en resumen un modulador universal de video y audio,no requiere de circuito tanque para subportadora de audio en 4,5MHz,puede trabajar en forma continua en toda la banda UHF TV aire,desde el 14 al 69.Su potencia de salida RF es de alrededor de -30dBm,yo tengo en mente utilizarlo como modulador,seguido de 2 MMICs de Sirenza,con ganancia conjunta de 40dB,a continuación un Lineal Ultralineal de 8 Watts.Si alguien tiene una experiencia con este chip,por favor enviar información.Adjunto un link de Youtube donde se puede ver su funcionamiento y un esquema típico en UHF.Link de Youtube 



Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 12, 2010)

Ya había oido hablar de este integrado pero como siempre, encontrarlo en mi lugar de residencia va a ser algo "imposible". Sé que es un circuito de mucha calidad y muy estable, de hecho, yo ya había visto algunos vídeos en Youtube como el que has puesto mostrando como funcionaba el integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola amigos, a ver si alguien traduce en un esquema electronico los experimentos que estan realizando para que todos vayamos probando que onda. Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2010)

yo tengo dudas con la antena... para que frecuencia debería confeccionarla? entiendo que en estos transmisores el oscilador principal da la frecuencia de transmisión pero la portadora de audio va en banda lateral y muy separada así que como se confeccionría?

También tengo dudas sobre la separación de dipolos simples instalados horizontalmente.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 12, 2010)

Se usaría para el cálculo la longitud de onda de la frecuencia fundamental de de video. Por lo menos yo lo entiendo así.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola Andrxx,gracias por tu comentario,verás yo tampoco podría conseguir este chip(TDA6060XS) en mi ciudad,sin embargo ya lo he comprado en una tienda online,en 11-15 dias debe llegar a Perú desde Hong Kong,hasta que llegue ya debo tener el PCB listo y el programa de control en el PIC,una vez listo postearé algunas fotos para los interesados en el foro,o mejor aún seria si el moderador lo separa como un tema diferente para no desvirtuar este tema del Tx de TV de 12mw.Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 13, 2010)

Buscando por la red encontré un transmisor de TV de una revista de electrónica muy popular en que se utiliza el modulador TDA8722,un micro controlador y como amplificadores un par de MMICs y un BFG135,la salida de RF es de 70mw,posteo (del diagrama original) la parte del amplificador


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 18, 2010)

buenas... aca encontré algo facilito para los amigos: http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/AV_UHF_TV_modulator.gif


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 19, 2010)

Puede que me ponga con estos circuito cuando tenga un poco más de tiempo aunque el que me gustaría hacer es el que lleva como transistor final un 2N3866, tiene buena pinta.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 19, 2010)

Hablando de buena pinta... que tal este que adjunto... el operacional tiene pinta de estar como oscilador... pero llega a la freq que necesitamos para la lateral de audio?

ahhhh sí jeje había que preguntarle a google nomás... él todo lo sabe... dice que se llama *puente de Wien* y genera onda sinusoidales desde 5khz hasta 5mhz... y fue el primer producto de hewlett packard... que loco no?


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 20, 2010)

El circuito está basado en el prototipo que yo hice, solo con la diferencia de que usa el operacional para adptar la señal de audio aunque yo veo, por lo menos basándome en el conocimiento que tengo, que la señal de audio tiene que estar por encima 5,5 Mhz de la Fx principal. La parte de audio no me agrada. La de video sí, es simplemente lo mismo que hice yo, inyectano la señal de video al emisor de transistor.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2010)

en parte es cierto... son 5.5 mhz para transmitir en mono o el canal izquierdo en caso de salir en estéreo y 5.742 mhz para canal derecho en caso de salir en estéreo... así que asumo que con un segundo oscilador se logra el segundo canal de audio... que triste que sea "más fácil" transmitir tv en estéreo que transmitir fm en estéreo...

Ahora, la subportadora de audio va de 4.5 a 5.5 mhz dependiendo del pais... de cualquier manera, este circuito tiene buena pinta... le voy a dar una oportunidad a la parte de audio sobre todo porque nunca hice un oscilador con un operacional jeje la mitad derecha sabemos que funciona (al menos hice muchos transmisores de fm con ese oscilador) aunque no recuerdo haber insertado ninguna señal en el emisor de transistor... siemrpe desde la base.

La calidad de video que obtuviste fue decente?


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 21, 2010)

Diría que aceptable. Subiré fotos cuando cargue las baterías. Hay que alimentarlo con una fuente lineal porque si es conmutada hace retrazos y líneas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

El operacional por lo que veo está actuando de Buffer, atacando un Colpitts.


El puente de Wein tiene forma parecida a la imagen adjunta, siempre existen ciertas variaciones.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2010)

Me quedé pensando en lo mismo... no tener instrumental complica mucho todo este asunto... lo armé y no me anduvo ni para atras...

Les dejo unas direcciones con cosas que pueden interesar a este asunto:
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/atv1/atv1.htm
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/atv2/atv2.htm
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/atv3/atv3.htm


----------



## lsedr (Ago 29, 2010)

Yo arme este tx de video y me funciono bien. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-tv-1-3-watts-lm1889-42464/


----------



## damianzu2010 (Ago 29, 2010)

es cierto... hacelo cn un transmisor de fm y podras afectarle el sonido y la imagen...es cierto yo ya he probado!! saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2010)

yo estaba pensando en tomar un transmisor de fm común y corriente, sintonizarlo en la freq de video y luego en la entrada de audio aplicar audio y video mezclados (el audio en la lateral superior, claro)... funcionará?


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 30, 2010)

Tras lo visto en más circuitos, habría que:

1 - Generar una señal de RF al igual que un emisor de FM, su frecuencia será la principal, de video.

2 - En el último paso final, añadir mediante una inductancia de acorde a la frecuencia de emisión la señal de audio y video adaptada y mezclada. Como en el transmisor que puso DJ_Glenn en páginas anteriores.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2010)

ultimamente me estoy dedicando casi de lleno a este asunto... bueno... la cosa es que se puede transmitir en am o en fm... por ejemplo la imagen que adjunto.

estoy tratando de hacer la parte de audio sin depender de un trafo de fi... aunque al parecer de los núcleos de ferrita no es posible safar... la bobina queda enorme con nucleo de aire (como 50 vueltas considerando un trimer de 2-40pf para llevar de 4.5 a 5.5 mhz).

Ya conseguí algunos toroides sacados de las lamparas de bajo consumo así que será cuestión de probar. La foto del transmisor que les pasé algunos post atras está usa un toroide de ferrita un poco más grande los que tengo y unas 20 vueltas de alambre en paralelo con un trimer naranja.

Esto se está volviendo dificil sin al menos un frecuencímetro... pero estoy a un par de semanas de conseguirlo 

de momento tengo una aparente solución al circuito resonante para la parte de audio: una bobina de 129nH (8 vueltas sobre una forma de 5mm y 10mm de longitud con alambre 1,25mm y nucleo de aire) en paralelo a un condensador de 10nF y un trimer de 40pF... que les parece? todavía no lo probé pero según el mini ring cc resonaría en 4,5 Mhz.


----------



## asterión (Ago 31, 2010)

Corrigeme si no entendi, se puede transmitir en AM o FM sin diferencia para un receptor de TV?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

asumo que sí. (completando caracteres)


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 1, 2010)

Se usa modulación AM para video, recortando la banda inferior (se le llama BLV, modulación en banda lateral vestigial o residual) y el audio se modula en FM como una emisora de radio. Por eso en los experimentos que hice en la página anterior, la señal atacaba al emisor, para que la variación de amplitud de la señal de entrada hiciese una modulación en AM aunque lo hecho no era exactamente una modulación como marcan las normas (en BLV).

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 8, 2010)

desde hace rato estoy tratando de evitar el trafo para el sonido... así que estoy tratando de hacer bobinas de todas formas, tamaños y colores... la verdad que es muy engorroso... muchas vueltas de alambre que al menos descuido se desarma todo! así que estaba pensando... que tal si hago un oscilador a una frecuencia superior... digamos 36mhz y divido por 8... ahí tendría los 4.5 mhz... pero como le ingreso el audio?


----------



## lsedr (Sep 8, 2010)

Bueno, no se compliquen la vida, si consiguen el LM1889, hagan este TX de TV https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-tv-1-3-watts-lm1889-42464/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 9, 2010)

complicarse la vida? pero para el caso estamos en la misma... la bobina osciladora para el audio hay que hacerla igual o ver de donde se saca...

como siempre... buscando algo que no tiene nada que ver me topé con esto: http://www.atva.com.ar/transmisores.htm


----------



## lsedr (Sep 9, 2010)

La L de audio yo la saque de un radio cb viejo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

Buscando (de otra forma no se puede jaja) encontré recomendaciones sobre usar cualquier tachito de fi sacado de una radio. También otras que dicen que se puede usar inductancias de valores comerciales... (de esas que se parecen a una resistencia)... aunque estas solo las tengo vistas para filtraje, será cuestión de probar... en uno de los circuitos del link que pasé en el post anterior hay un ejemplo de eso, aunque al calcularlo con el mini Ring core calculator me sale que 10µH con un condensador de 15pF oscila cerca de los 10Mhz (no tuve en cuenta el varicap ni otro condensador más), así que quizas eso podría aumentar la capacitancia y disminuir la frecuencia.


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Sep 13, 2010)

Transmisor para la TV
Aquí es un proyecto que va a despertar el interés de mucha gente. Con este transmisor del vídeo, es posible enviar la señal de un juego del cinta de video, video o de un DVD a la televisión del quaquer que está en las vecindades. El proyecto tiene muchas utilidades interesantes. Se imagina que en su casa solamente un vídeo existe cassette en el cuarto, pero tiene una televisión en el cuarto y usted que quisiera atender a una buena película en la comodidad de su cama. Un otro ejemplo sería el uso del transmisor en un lugar público en donde tiene algunas televisiones y es necesario transmitir iguales que programan para todos. Este proyecto si llega a ser ideal para estos usos. El circuito presenta una configuración suficientemente eficiente.
En las transmisiones de la TV la generación de dos señales es necesaria: uno moduló en amplitud, para la transmisión de la imagen y otra, modulados en frecuencia, para la transmisión del sonido.
En nuestro proyecto que tenemos un osclidador del RF, de que va a generar el portador que se modulará. Este oscilador es Q1 formado y sus periférico. El reloj de la frecuencia es determinado por L1 y C4 y tendrá que ser ajustado según el canal 3. Todavía tenemos como osclidador uno constituido de Q2 que sea responsable de la modulación de la señal del audio. Funciona en una frecuencia de 4.5 megaciclos que sea el convensão para las transmisiones de la TV.

La señal video entra para R9 y es calibrada por R7 y R8. La bobina L2 hace el acoplador entra en el oscilador del RF y los moduladores del sonido y del vídeo. C9 recibe el portador modulado ya y la entrega al filtro del acoplador formado para L3, L4 y CV1. De este punto la señal se envía a la antena.
Bobinas
Las bobinas son el punto crítico del circuito y se deben tomar los cuidados en su confeção y ajustes de modo que el transmisor pueda funcionar correctamente.
L1 es formado por ocho espiras del AWG del alambre 22 y tiene un diámetro de 0.5 cm él los possesss un núcleo ajustable de la ferrita.
L2 tiene su escuela primaria el consistir en de tres espiras del AWG del alambre 32 y el secundario es formado por cuatro espiras, también del alambre 32, en la escuela primaria y con la derivación central. El diámetro está de 0.5 cm y también ellos los possesss un núcleo ajustable.
L3 y L4 se constituyen de cinco espiras del alambre 22, sin núcleo y deben tener un diámetro de 0.4 cm. Espiras debe ser junto.
L5 es una bobina para 4.5 megaciclos y se puede adquirir en almacén de la electrónica o después utilizar a la ventaja de dispositivos que es de uso, como juego del cinta de video o video.
Ajustes
Un rato montado el circuito confiere todo con la atención para prevenir errores o linkings cambiados. Conecta las entradas E1 (audio) y E2 (vídeo) con una cinta y los lazos de video la alimentación. Usted debe hacer uso de una televisión, de la preferencia con la antena interna. Él syntonizes la televisión en el canal 3 y ha ajustado el núcleo de L1 para recibir la señal en la televisión. Ahora él actúa en L5 y él ha ajustado correctamente el audio. Debe ser recibido con claridad. El paso siguiente es ajustar L2 para conseguir la mejor calidad de la transmisión. Finalmente ha ajustado el condensador de ajuste CV1 según la intensidad más grande de la señal.
Ella no utiliza llaves metálicas para hacer los ajustes, por lo tanto causan indutâncias en las bobinas e intervienen con el resultado final. Ella utiliza solamente llaves plásticas. Un rato concluido los ajustes, instalan el transmisor en un lugar definitivo y una buena diversión





 C1         100µF / 16V         R3         100r
C2         10nF         R4         220r
C3         10pF         R5         560r
C4         15pF         R6         1K2
C5         10pF         R7         1K5
C6         1nF         R8         1K
C7         15pF         R9         100r
C8         5pF         R10         1K
C9         8p2         R11         47K
C10         56pF         R12         6K8
C11         82pF         R13         3K3
C12         22µF / 16V         Q1         
BF 494
R1         22K         Q2         
BF 494
R2         15K         D1;D2         
1N34 ou 1N60

a  qui esta el esquema y  placa del  trasmisor de  TV.


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Sep 14, 2010)

Les adjunto dos  tramisores de TV.   una en banda I y otro en banda III,  trabajan  en el audio con 4,5 Mhz,  son   moy estable   y de buena calidad.

A qui estan los trasmisores   de TV.

TV   banda i y III


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 14, 2010)

muy bueno el aporte!

aca agrego otro:


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Sep 14, 2010)

a qui  esta el Transmisor doméstico de la TV  Banda I

Esto en transmisor en la salida de y el vídeo audios de un videocassete, de DVD al jugador o de la cámara emite la señal para una televisión común syntonized entre los canales 2 y 6.



En en la salida de y el vídeo de un dispositivo del video cassete, el DVD al jugador o la cámara audio, este transmisor emite la señal para una televisión común syntonized entre los canales 2 y 6.

El alcance está de algunos sistemas de diez de metros. La alimentación se debe hacer por una fuente muy filtrada bien y la antena es del tipo al lado de telescopio, con aproximadamente 77 cm de la longitud. Todos los condensadores de poco valor deben ser de cerámica de buena calidad.

Las bobinas tienen las características siguientes:

L1 - 38 espiras del alambre fino (30 o mayor) en un núcleo de la transformación del FI de 3.5 milímetros del diámetro con el núcleo.

L2 - 8 espiras del mismo alambre en L1.

L3 - 4 espiras del alambre 28 en la forma de 0.5 cm del diámetro con el núcleo ajustable.

Las bobinas L1 y L2 se deben interior ajustar por el núcleo según la colocación correcta de la señal de modulación del audio del canal elegido.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> muy bueno el aporte!
> 
> aca agrego otro:




en tu pais puedes encontra  capacitadores de de 2,2 Pf, en mi pais no los encuentro por ningun lado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 15, 2010)

2,2 pf... no me suena, pero el valor puede armarse... si hablamos hasta canal 6 estamos en frecuencias no muy complicadas y se pueden poner condensadores en serie hasta arreglar ese valor (o cercano). Solamente recordá que el resultado será un valor menor al de menor valor. Se usa la misma formula que para calcular resistencias en paralelo.

a proposito... ahora que tengo frecuencímetro, pude comprobar que es como dice Andrxx ... la frecuencia que leemos a la salida es la de video, más allá del ajuste del sonido... ajustando en 60.75 Mhz el video se ve joya en canal 3. Todavía no pude ver si consigo inductancias de 10µH (de esas tipo resistencia... para no hacerlas)... aunque bueno... la cosa es que si bien el audio va en fm y el video en am, lo que tenemos que hacer es siempre modular después del oscilador (o sea, AM) porque en FM se ocupa mucho ancho de banda (como 15Mhz) y no sería posible recibirlo con un tv común y corriente.

Tengo mis ojitos puestos en este modulador: http://www.qsl.net/iw2bc/mod_av.html aunque si revisamos todo el proyecto es para transmitir en FM, así que sería cuestión de aprovechar solamente la parte de audio en reemplazo de alguno de los que venimos proponiendo hasta ahora.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 16, 2010)

Condensadores de 2,2 pF si he visto, de hecho, cuando armé mi tx de TV los pedí de 2 y me los dieron de 2,2, tengo también algunos de 1,2 pF de un sintonizador Philips viejo y de 3,3 pF

Saludos.


----------



## mixato (Sep 16, 2010)

Una pregunta Americo8888 en donde compraste el integrado. Hace rato estoy buscando alguna web online que envíe integrados barato.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

se acuerdan de esto?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/347637/ _ 
Bueno... resulta que la parte del 741 sí oscila  es tedioso el ajuste, pero llega a casi 6mhz


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola mixato,tanto el TDA6060XS como el TDA8822 los compré en Ebay,ya los tengo a ambos y estoy trabajando ahora en el código del PIC para controlarlos,ya publicaré los resultados obtenidos.Saludos amigos del foro.


----------



## osminmagana (Nov 4, 2010)

hola yo estoy desarollando el transmisor de tv de 12mW y me he encontrado con un problema.. yo no e podido ayar el Q1 el 2sc3358 o su equivalente el MRF901 y leyendo aqui e visto q han puesto otro equivalente q es el bf480, pero tampoco lo e encontrado solo dicen q tienen el 123AP pero supuestamente viendo aqui el data de ese transistor dice q es un T-NPN, SI, Amp, Audio to VHF Sw. y tengo dudas si puedo usar ese transistor... xq yo pienso transmitir en UHF, y quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con otro equivalente... para ver si ese si lo encuentro.. contestenme lo mas rapido posible x favor....


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola, yo hice la prueba con un BF480 y rulaba bien, el 123AP no te sirve, he estado viendo un poco sus características y no lo veo adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## osminmagana (Nov 5, 2010)

pues el problema es q*UE* no encuentro ni ese transistor el bf480 bueno gracias de todos modos...


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 6, 2010)

Te voy a dar una solución alternativa de "emergencia", los trs de los boosters de antena podríans servir, si tienes un booster de antena averiado, abrelo y enseñame el transistor que lleva porque el BF480 no es ni equivalente, sin embargo, en las pruebas funcionó a la perfección.

Saludos.


----------



## cristhian joan (Nov 9, 2010)

hola yo tambien no encuentro ese transistor si sirve otro diganlo porfavor


----------



## osminmagana (Nov 13, 2010)

hola te cuento ya encontre el transistor, ya trasmito y hice lo mismo q tu dices transmitir para un televisor blanco y negro de los de frecuencia ajustable, mejor dicho analogio, pues mi pregunta q tengo ahorita esq como para un televisor digital ellos constan de un sintonizador fijo para cada canal, pues mi pregunta ahorita es esta; donde puedo medir la frecuencia q yo estoy transmitiendo?? ya q yo consto con un fecuencimetro si sabes me puedes ayudar xfavor... y mi pregunta es solo para la parte de video por favor..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 13, 2010)

Primero tenes que ajustar el oscilador de sonido a 4,5Mhz (o la frecuencia que corresponda a los televisores de tu país). Luego ajustas el transmisor a la frecuencia correspondiente al canal. La fundamental es la portadora de video. Va 750khz por sobre el extremo inferior de banda (también depende el país...).

Así que si queres transmitir en canal 3 aca sería de 60 a 66 Mhz... comprobamos que lo anterior es para ocupar esos 6 Mhz así:

750 Khz + 4,5 Mhz + 750 Khz = 6 Mhz

Para canal 3 entonces tu fundamental sería 60,750 Mhz, frecuencia de video.


----------



## osminmagana (Nov 14, 2010)

mmm medio te e entendido pero mi pregunta como tu me dices ahi q tengo q medir la frecuencia del trafor de 4.5MHz pero donde mido la frecuencia y la frecuencia de video??? la puedo medir al colector del Q1???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 15, 2010)

Te diría en torno a Q4, pero podes medir a la salida de C18 directamente.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 15, 2010)

DJ_Glenn lleva toda la razón del mundo, Q4 es el primer oscilador de video y el generador de portadora principal.

Saludos.


----------



## Mushito (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola:
Encontrè un sintonizador viejo que no se de donde lo sacaron, pero tiene el integrado TDA6502ATS, que se puede hacer con el?


----------



## machintog (Sep 13, 2013)

gracias a todos por tan valiosa información.

gracias a todos por tan valiosa información.

Agradezco mucho la información que aportan al foro, y hasta el dia de hoy, me ha sido de mucha utilidad, por lo menos para empaparme algo de información que de electrónica no se absolutamente nada.
desde hace unos meses estoy con un proyecto que no logro concluir por falta de más información que ahora me veo en la penosa necesidad de solicitarles, y ojalá estén en la disposición de ayudarme.
Les explico, estoy con otros compañeros poniendo una televisora experimental comunitaria, el transmisor que tenemos es de 10 watts, hemos probado con diferentes alturas, hasta llegar a los 35 mts, sin éxito, lo hacemos con una antena direccional como la que aparece en el siguiente link [electronica2000plus.com/images/AD3TV.jpg[/url]
porque el canal que marca el transmisor es el canal 7, lo máximo que llegamos es unos 200 mts a la redonda, mis preguntas son:

es lo máximo que llega un transmisor de tv de 10 watts?
la antena que estoy usando no es la adecuada?
requiero de más altura para poder transmitir a 10 km?
puedo ampliar la potencia del transmisor a unos 30 watts?

ojalá y me puedan ayudar, de antemano un gran abrazo.

gracias!!


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 13, 2013)

Con 10 W deberías llegar muy lejos, muy muy lejos, no 200 mts

por cierto, como medis la cobertura? con una TV portatil por la calle o bien sintonizais las TV en casa de amigos?


----------



## machintog (Sep 13, 2013)

gracias por responder colega, con un celular con tv, checo hasta donde hay cobertura.
pero mi sorpresa es que no llega a mas de 200 mts


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2013)

Hola machintog,Y los 10w llegan a la antena?el  equipo es comercial o lo fabricaste vos?con que instrumental contas para trabajar en rf?

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 14, 2013)

El equipo da de verdad los 10 W? Una emisora en mi pueblo con 5 W y 4 yagi directivas cubria 9 km a la redonda débilmente.


----------



## machintog (Sep 14, 2013)

Saludos a todos!

el transmisor si es de 10 watts, lo que considero es el problema es la antena, porque solamente es una direccional de 3 elementos y con 5db de ganancia.
 está colocada a 30-mts de altura mas o menos.

pero igual llevaré el transmisor con un técnico para que verifique la salida con un wattmetro si realmente salen los 10 watts.

que me sugieren? creen que pueda ser que no es la antena correcta??

pudieran proporcionarme el diagrama de una antena para el canal 7 en vhf para este transmisor, de antemano muchas gracias!.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2013)

machintog dijo:


> Saludos a todos!
> 
> el transmisor si es de 10 watts, lo que considero es el problema es la antena, porque solamente es una direccional de 3 elementos y con 5db de ganancia.
> está colocada a 30-mts de altura mas o menos.
> ...



Bueno un transmissor de TV con 10Watios de salida conectado a una antena direccional de 3 elementos 
a 30 metros de altura y su alcançe no passa de 200 metros, mi descurpen pero hay algo muuuuuuuuchooooo errado en todo eso. O lo transmissor estas estropiado y no tiene realmiente 10 Wattios en su salida , o la ficha o lo  cable coaxial que conecta lo transmissor a la antena estas estropiado , o la antena estas totalmiente  estropiada o lo receptor enpleado en lo teste de alcançe estas estropiado. si todo ese aparato estas bueno , seguramiente se logra un alcançe de 10Km o mas. Lo mas correcto hacer es testear la real potencia de salida dese transmissor con un Wattimetro adecuado a frequencias de VHF, despues chequear la potencia apos lo cable coaxial y finalmiente chequear la antena medindo su potencia reflejadas la qual deve tener en lo maximo 10% de la directa.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos y buena suerte en lograr exicto !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## machintog (Sep 14, 2013)

Gracias Daniel por tu comentario, efectivamente, tendré que revisar todo desde el transmisor hasta la antena para determinar cual es el problema. un abrazo grande a todos los participantes de este foro.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 15, 2013)

Una cosa ¿quien la montado el emisor? en caso de que lo hayais hecho vosotros... ¿habeis hecho el cableado bien? de todas maneras, 200 mts para 10 W creo que o el emisor no da la potencia que tiene que dar o hay alguna averia muy muy seria en esa planta de transmision.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 23, 2013)

coincido con lo de revisar el transmisor... es posible que no esté correctamente ajustado. También lo de los conectores como dice Daniel, es una causa muy normal de desperfecto, pero un detalle que no se está teniendo en cuenta son las características de la antena... tenes buena antena y buena altura, pero esa antena es para tu canal? alguien que la tenga un poco más clara podría comentarnos a que frecuencia debe cortarse. La CNC asigna de 174 a 180 mcs para canal 7 en mi país, y encontramos la portadora de video en 175250 kcs más o menos y la de audio en 179750 kcs (las estoy comprobando en este momento).


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 26, 2013)

Por cierto, justamente me he negociado un transmisor de TV en VHF de 10 W, con una simple antena yagui y puesta de forma cutre la señal se puede recibir hasta 1Km en condiciones desfavorables (paredes, edificios) y los 400 mts fijos con color y sonido perfectos, hasta en un hoyo entra la señal. ¿llegará a un pueblo a 9 km con el que tengo linea visual y estoy en línea recta?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2013)

Desconozco las condiciones con que transmiten los canales en mi ciudad. Pero sí puedo decirte que hay que poner voluntad para recibirlos dentro de la ciudad. A menos de 20km de mi casa (en línea recta) hay otro canal de aire, con 60 metros de torre, antenas molinete de ocho pisos, etc, pero no lo puedo sintonizar.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Y una pregunta ¿no teneis amplificadores de mástil? aquí he recibido yo canales UHF analógicos hasta de otras provincias (en malas condiciones). ¿Cómo son vuestras antenas receptoras?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 1, 2013)

la gran mayoría de las instalaciones en mi país (en recepción) son antenitas yagi, normalmente de 5 elementos y aunque se emplea un dipolo plegado por lo general ni balun se usa y se baja con RG59 o RG6. En instalaciones más antiguas se ve la línea abierta de 300r. En instalaciones rurales se ven antenas de diez elementos o más, en algún tipo de formación algo más bien tamdén (enfasadas, pero no creo que haya mucho calculo que digamos ahí). Es muy raro que en tv se usen amplificadores para recepción. En general no creo que sea de las prácticas más adecuadas ya que si bien se amplifica la señal recibida, también el piso de ruido.


----------



## jonciosito (Oct 1, 2013)

hola entonces que tipo de antenas seria ideales para un clima de bastante lluvia? o lugares donde esta expuesto a constante interferencias?
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2013)

para un clima con bastante lluvia.... cualquier antena pensada para soportar esto... la lluvia no debería afectar en nada al funcionamiento de las antenas... de cualquier manera, recordá que el agua tiene poderes mágicos... es normal encontrar agua en el extremo del cable...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> la gran mayoría de las instalaciones en mi país (en recepción) son antenitas yagi, normalmente de 5 elementos y aunque se emplea un dipolo plegado por lo general ni balun se usa y se baja con RG59 o RG6. En instalaciones más antiguas se ve la línea abierta de 300r. En instalaciones rurales se ven antenas de diez elementos o más, en algún tipo de formación algo más bien tamdén (enfasadas, pero no creo que haya mucho calculo que digamos ahí). Es muy raro que en tv se usen amplificadores para recepción. En general no creo que sea de las prácticas más adecuadas ya que si bien se amplifica la señal recibida, también el piso de ruido.



Hola colega ,en Ciudades como Necochea ,Tandil y pueblos cercanos etc,se utilizan yagis 
apiladas de 14 elementos,con booster ,como en condiciones ideales estan recontrapasadas de ganancia, sus propietarios estan cancheros y saben ajustar la ganacia del booster,mediante un pote que esta en la fuente del amp,es mas algunas usan rotor de antena para captar segun el caso la señal de canal 8 y 10 de Mar del Plata,que estan ubicadas en puntos geograficos bastante diferentes,por supuesto el que posee servicio de cable se evita estas cuestiones engorrosas

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 6, 2013)

Aquí en España es casi obligado el uso de amplificadores potentes, vamos, muchos problemas con el ruido no hay.


----------



## Zilog80 (Feb 29, 2016)

He leído todo el hilo a cerca del transmisor de TV. He aprendido bastante y quiero agradecerlo, a pesar de que yo no comento. 
Me encuentro desarrollando un TX de TV (dos en realidad). El primero es con un modulador de una videocasettera en desuso y el segundo lo construí basándome en el circuito de Motorola con el MC1374p. Ambos funcionan perfecto.
Siempre que se trabaja con RF hay que tener la precaución de no estar sintonizado un armónico, de lo contrario estaremos confundidos.
Les dejo un saludo desde Pergamino, Buenos Aires.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 5, 2016)

Zilog80 dijo:


> He leído todo el hilo a cerca del transmisor de TV. He aprendido bastante y quiero agradecerlo, a pesar de que yo no comento.
> Me encuentro desarrollando un TX de TV (dos en realidad). El primero es con un modulador de una videocasettera en desuso y el segundo lo construí basándome en el circuito de Motorola con el MC1374p. Ambos funcionan perfecto.
> Siempre que se trabaja con RF hay que tener la precaución de no estar sintonizado un armónico, de lo contrario estaremos confundidos.
> Les dejo un saludo desde Pergamino, Buenos Aires.



Buenas, si lo deseas, comparte con nosotros tus avances y desarrolos en este campo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gerardo17C (Sep 24, 2016)

T1 es un transformador de frecuencia intermedia? si es así,  qué color debería utilizar?

tengo que hacer un transmisor de tv como proyecto en clase de electrónica pero aun no he encontrado un diagrama donde especifiquen exactamente los componentes que se necesitan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2016)

Gerardo17C dijo:


> T1 es un transformador de frecuencia intermedia? si es así,  qué color debería utilizar?
> 
> tengo que hacer un transmisor de tv como proyecto en clase de electrónica pero aun no he encontrado un diagrama donde especifiquen exactamente los componentes que se necesitan


Hola caro Don Gerardo17C , te recomendo altamente mirar ese link aca : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5881137/Ramsey Television Transmitter Kit.pdf
En el hay datos del KIT Ramsey TV-6C (Norte Americano) que seguramente funciona de 10 !
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerardo17C (Sep 25, 2016)

vere si consigo todo para empezar a armarlo....
Gracias por responder.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2016)

Gerardo17C dijo:


> vere si consigo todo para empezar a armarlo....
> Gracias por responder.


Encontre ese otro aca : https://transmissordetv.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/link-de-tv-50mw/ ,basta picar con lo ratón sobre los esquemas ,  Olvide la premera foto (verde) y lo urtimo esquema (ese en amarillo) 
!Suerte !
Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Encontre ese otro aca : https://transmissordetv.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/link-de-tv-50mw/ ,basta picar con lo ratón sobre los esquemas ,  Olvide la premera foto (verde) y lo urtimo esquema (ese en amarillo)
> !Suerte !
> Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Ese transmisor va a funcionar creo SI o SI, pues es el esquema de uno de los muchos videosenders que poblaron la VHF analógica en los 90 y 2000.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 23, 2016)

Hola.

 Conocen algún modelo de video sender para TDT (Televisión Digital Terrestre)

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Conocen algún modelo de video sender para TDT (Televisión Digital Terrestre)
> 
> ...



Lo único que puedes hacer es buscarte un modulador digital COFDM, no se si en perú existirán, en españa funcionamos bajo el estandar DVB-T COFDM, existen moduladores pero el más barato anda por los 250 euros, que ya es algo "prohibitivo". Con eso, obtienes una señal que está entre los 70 y 100 dbuV... si quieres más potencia, para consturir un "videosender" debes de conectar a la salida una etapa de amplificación, que puede ser perfectamente un booster de antena, que dará sobre 1 mW o 2 mW... suficientes para tu propósito.

Decir que también se pueden conectar etapas de potencia mayores...


----------



## darkpool (Mar 31, 2019)

*H*ola compañeros* ,* tengo una duda con éste transmisor  sobre la bobina tr1 *, ¿*con que código lo consigo y cómo sería su respectiva cone*x*i*ó*n* ,*  de antemano gracias.​


----------

